# need recipe for mushroom barley soup



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

I need a recipe for mushroom barley soup that does not contain red meat. No beef, flanken, ribs, etc. Chicken stock is okay, as is veggie broth, but no red meat. 

I've done a google search, and all I've come up with is beef contained. 

Thanks.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I found this as the first entry when I Googled "Mushroom Barley Soup". It's vegetarian.

http://starburst.cbl.cees.edu/~tara/mushbarley.html

I've seen mushroom broth in boxes at the health food store- I think it was Pacific brand. I have no idea if it's any good, though.

At least this is a start.


----------



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

Hey, that's a great one. I like the fact that there's no meat or bones needed. Just throw everything in a pot.

Thanks.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Bon appetit! Or boneless appetit...


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I like to use rehydrated dried mushrooms -- the regular kind AND porcini -- in my M-B soup. And of course I use the soaking water as part of the liquid, just strain it first to get out the dirt. Mmmmmmmm, mushrooms!


----------

